
Terraforming the moon: It would be a lot like Florida - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/07/terraforming_the_moon_it_would_be_a_lot_like_florida.single.html
======
seanflyon
While searching to verify that the moon is heavy enough to hold atmosphere for
a thousand years (it is) I came across this related article:

[http://www.geoffreylandis.com/moonair.html](http://www.geoffreylandis.com/moonair.html)

------
mrfusion
I wish more people understood that the moon and mars can hold an atmosphere
for a long time. Everyone just says that without a magnetic field it will get
torn away. But in human time scales it takes a long time.

